# I might be the worst salesman that ever lived!



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

I really suck as a salesman. When I go to a jobsite, I listen to the customer, as a few insightful questions, deliver a price and basically ask them when they want to schedule the work. I do very good work but I think it's disingenuous to gush about my abilities so I just spit out a price and hope I get the job. I have no idea how to sell or how to close.

Any suggestions? Books? Podcasts? I need help.

Thanks in advance. 
.
.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

You haven't convinced me you need help . . . :laughing:

Just kiddin', - - maybe Finley or one of them will come along with some advice.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Zinsco-having a bad day?


----------



## J. Sullivan (Mar 16, 2008)

Gitomer is money in the bank. Start with the Sales Bible, then get the "Little Book..." series.

He sends out a weekly email newsletter every Tuesday, completely free, packed with nuggets. Has some audio stuff too that's good. Anyways, he's not very dry, pretty funny, easy to read.

Check out the Sales Bible at your library first, but I bet you'll buy 'em.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Look at my book thread, someone recommended "selling 101" by Zig Ziglar


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Zinsco said:


> I really suck as a salesman. When I go to a jobsite, I listen to the customer, as a few insightful questions, deliver a price and basically ask them when they want to schedule the work. I do very good work but I think it's disingenuous to gush about my abilities so I just spit out a price and hope I get the job. I have no idea how to sell or how to close.
> 
> Any suggestions? Books? Podcasts? I need help.
> 
> ...


I have always found being your self works out better than trying to be some kind of BMW wideboy sales person. I have meet so many guys in this trade that can talk the talk but very rarley walk the walk. Having the gift of the gab helps for sure. When you walk around the house look for things the customer and you have in common. It's a good way to start up a convosation and make them feel more like someone they know rather than someone they are hireing. Also stay away from telling them about how impressive your warrenty is and how much insurance you have as it puts doubts in their mind from the start that they may have problems. Learning to use a program like Sketchup can also get you customers you wouldnt normally get. I like to knock up a quick scale layout of the final product if worthwhile and this alone impresses the customer enough to win some bids. 

There's no perfect way to win the customer over though.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

BC has posted some great info.

I tend to do the small talk thing naturally with potential clients. If you are too blunt, they will not feel comfortable with you.

Take an interest in their tastes, their kids and pets, and especially their goals.

It's a charisma thing, and if you change your mindset to focus in on what the customer wants, and not how "great you are" the customers tend to respect you.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Zuglar is usually considered the king of salesmen. Brian Tracy has enough books and CD's on business it will make your head hurt. 

And salesprsctice.com has enough top level sales gurus with their own opinions to say eff it and hire someone.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna look into those books you suggested. :thumbsup: I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Zig Ziglar really does have some good advice and techniques. I'm not sure if I got this from him or from another source but I learned that it's not a bad idea to mirror how the client's basic emotions are. Don't mimic them but, say if they are rather slow and methodical and your natural tendency is to be more like a jack rabbit, then slow down in your presentation a little and go over things a little more methodically than you would normally would. I think it's smart not to try to be anyone than who you are but by doing the above when applicable I don't think it can hurt and might help.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

If you are not comfortable with patting yourself on the back, why not let your previous clients do it for you. I have always found that a happy client is more than happy to write a recommendation or testimonial on my behalf. Combine that with some photos, and you've got a little promotional presentation to give to potential clients. Instead of having to "sell" yourself and your work, that document can do it for you.


----------



## Vince_B (May 9, 2008)

Zinsco said:


> When I go to a jobsite, I listen to the customer, ask a few insightful questions, deliver a price and basically ask them when they want to schedule the work.
> .
> .


You just distilled every sales book,or training program down to one sentence.

You're probably better at sales than you think.


----------



## marketingmaven (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you are on the right track. As suggested, add some small talk at the beginning to put the person at ease. You could also send out some marketing materials about you and your company before the appointment. That way you can sell your company before you even arrive. You could include testimonials from past customers and photos of projects you've completed, some interesting articles, and all of your credentials. 

I really think the most important skill a salesperson can have is the ability to listen. Ask probing questions. Let the person tell you what he or she wants and why. 

BTW, I love the book, How to Sell Anything to Anybody by Joe Girard. That's a classic!

Regards,
Annette

P.S. Don't give up!


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Vince_B said:


> You just distilled every sales book,or training program down to one sentence.
> 
> You're probably better at sales than you think.


I was thinking the same thing. You are assuming the sale and that's one of the most effective closing techniques out there.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

I felt the same way you currently do, about one year ago. I posted something in regards to that on here. I caught a lot of constructive criticism in that thread. I decided from that point on, it was time to make some changes. I started reading sales books and attending classes. What a change it has made for me! I have and will continue to educate myself on all subjects relative to this industry, and have come to realize you can never be over educated on any subject. With this self training (in a way) I have truly started to excel in sales and customer relations. I'm happy with the direction I went on this, and have a few tips that could help you.

These are all things I have learned over this past year. 

Always try to meet with both decision makers. This cuts down on confusion when details are being relayed.

Confidence + Knowledge + Enthusiasm = Control and Control = the sale

Take notice to unique items they have, compliment them and make comments on them. This will generate general conversation and help to develop a relationship

Build a relationship with them and maintain it. Set your appointment then call about 30 mins before and follow up the day after. Keep in constant contact.

I'm not sure how I feel about this one - Sell yourself before anything else. Sit down with the customer before you look at the work and tell them about you and follow up with info on your company. Ask them about their expectations and what their concerns are. You are selling a solution to their problem.

Ask questions about what they want done. Remember you can never be too thorough. This will help to show your knowledge in the given field.

Achieve a budget with them. Give a ballpark figure before leaving. Always stay within their budget. Ask "if I can produce a mesh between your desired scope, your investment and my ballpark, what is the next step?

Be clear on what you will provide them with. Sit down and go over your proposal and engage them on the review of the given proposal.

Lastly, ask for the sale... IE... "As we work together" 

Continue to keep contact, even after the contract is signed. Don't let them feel buyer’s remorse. Follow up a few days after the contract and tell them what you are doing. IE... I started ordering _____ materials and they are due to arrive in X days/weeks

I hope this helps you, as it has help me tremendously over the last year.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Good post by TaitINC above with good advice. We follow a basic pattern with each prospect, sell yourself first, sell your company next and only after those two sales is the time to sell your product. 

Basically if they don't like you they are not going to buy anything from you. So compliment them on their house, pet the dog, interact with the kids, etc. Keep it loose and comfortable, be yourself.

Once they like you then sell your company. Same goes, if they aren't comfortable with your company they will not buy from it. References, proof of insurance, photo portfolio of similar projects will go a long way here. We now use a slide show on the lap top in lieu of the photos. Ask them if this is the type of company that would like to do business with. 

A huge question that helps me decide if we are a good fit is this, "How will you know when you have found the right contractor for this project?". Listen carefully to the answer. They will tell you what they need to hear in order to push the buy button. 

Lastly sell your product. They've gotten comfortable with you and your business, now it's a matter of affording you. Make yourself the best value for the money. (won't be the cheapest price)

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

ya gotta lift weights and listen to maria karry before each meeting :shifty:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

J F said:


> ya gotta lift weights and listen to maria karry before each meeting :shifty:


That will get you motivated but maybe in places you may not have thought of


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Zinsco said:


> I really suck as a salesman. When I go to a jobsite, I listen to the customer, as a few insightful questions, deliver a price and basically ask them when they want to schedule the work. I do very good work but I think it's disingenuous to gush about my abilities so I just spit out a price and hope I get the job. I have no idea how to sell or how to close.
> 
> Any suggestions? Books? Podcasts? I need help.
> 
> ...


First, dont be so hard on your self. Like everyone else said, you arent too far off.

Second, even the best sales people are having thier a$$ handed to them now so again, dont be too hard on your self.

Third, theres a butt load of sales tapes and books out there. I am not a reading fan so I'll buy books on tape and listen while i drive around.

Fourth, if and when you do make a somewhat difefrent sales presentation dont forget: its about the client not you so dont bragg about the crap you've done. Talk about what your going to do for them and let your references do the bragging for you. 

BTW, i may have you beat as a crappy sales person.:thumbsup:


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

*Probably a confidence problem*

Sounds like you need to get your confidence level up. Positive attitude and confidence sells. You say you do good work that should be all the boost you need.
keep assuming the sales and stop going to appointments worrying about closing
just go make sure you have everything you need to feel confident to show your work and ability ... laptop, pics, insurance, contracts, dressed appropriately etc.
give each appointment your best "performance"

tip: look at each appointment as if its practice thats what got me going.
also a lot of people hate the idea of sales presentations but they can go a
long way to help you stay on point and get all your points made, it doesn't 
have to be robotic in between pages you can make it personable.:thumbup:

You can do it!


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm reading your responses and learning.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

lopreste said:


> dressed appropriately quote]
> 
> Good point. When I do estimates, I temper my appearance. I think it's actually good to be wearing work boots etc. because it shows I am a "hands on" guy. A little rough is ok in my opinion. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> ...


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

*Dressing appropriately*

I always wear a shirt with a collar "usually a polo" jeans and decent shoes


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> *Bad idea to show up to an appointment:*
> 
> *Wearing @ssless chaps*


Unless you are going to an estimate for those aerobics guys


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I usually show up in my spidey underwear :shifty:


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

hey remember underoos?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

J F said:


> I usually show up in my spidey underwear :shifty:


JF-in the winter I'll bet you show up with "Bob the Builder" pajamas with feet too:laughing:


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

You need to tell the customers why you want the job. And it better not be anything like "So I can buy myself a new vette" or anything like that. The reason why you want the job should have everything to do with the client and nothing to do with you.


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

*good post*

I agree with this post:no:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

lopreste said:


> I agree with this post:no:


I know what he means.

Any sales course I have ever taken (I was a realtor in a previous life), contains the same basic message. Instead of talking about yourself for the purposes of bragging, turn it around and explain how it will benefit the customer.

You always have to imagine yourself on the recieving end of what you say and evaluate your statements prior to saying them.

I don't think he meant that he would tell them "why he wants the job". You need to stature yourself so there is no dominant party. Too "beggy" insinuates desparation, and too cocky insinuates there might be power struggles later.

Somewhere in the middle is working for me. Confident but humble.


----------



## leakygoose (Dec 14, 2007)

J F said:


> I usually show up in my spidey underwear :shifty:


 :w00t:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Treat the customer as you would want to be treated. Dont talk down to them, but keep in mind alot of the terminology we use is something that may be foreign to them. Benefits vs Cost is always a good thing also.


----------



## lopreste (Nov 13, 2009)

*terminology*

It doesn't hurt to throw in a couple industry terms / big impressive words
the customer does not know because it builds confidence in the customer that you know what your talking about. Remember its SHOWTIME! bring a good performance:thumbsup:


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

This is all good stuff


----------



## brenthebuilder (Nov 14, 2009)

Let you clients do the selling. Word of mouth and client references really work well. Let them do the selling for you. Clients really should ask for references if they don't know you. So have some reference pages along with job experience and qualifications ready to hand over.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Suggestions: Repeat the customer/client's name a few times durint the presentation.

Ask leading guestions that are answered with 'yes'. Might make it a little more natural to say 'yes' when you ask for the job.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

your company needs a name that is a company, not a person. 

Always refer to your work as "We did" not "I did", it makes you look larger and more professional.

If you have employees, even just a laborer, always brag about the quality of your employees. Bragging about them indicates you have respect for the work and talent of others while not coming across as a braggart. 

Talking up your employees is the way to talk up your company without sounding like a braggart.

If you hire subs, again refer to them as "We". They need to be included as part of your organization. Same with suppliers.


----------



## Zinsco (Oct 14, 2009)

thom said:


> your company needs a name that is a company, not a person.


Around here, most contractors who use a BDA business name do so to conceal the fact that the company is owned by immigrants from eastern Europe or the middle east. Also it can be advantageous to have a home owner write a check to you and not a business entity. But a business name does make a good impression.
.
.
.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

if you do primarily resi service, which i'm guessing you do....seriously forget zig ziglar or brian tracy, etc....look up Matt Smith Media...if you can't find him, pm me...he is probably the #1 guy out there right now for the service guy....additionally, look into Charlie Greer....


----------



## Bonafide (Nov 30, 2009)

Sale yourself by selling to yourself. I haven't had a chance to read a lot of how to sale books but treating people the way you'd want to be treated and honesty goes a long way.


----------

